# BALLAST BOTTLE



## Godard (Sep 18, 2007)

As I can read on this forum, the bottle I found last week-end is a Ballast bottle. ( very instructive to read you guys). It is not very valuable but for me it is a treasure and I'm not sure but maybe the oldest one of my collection. The shape and history of this one makes it very interesting. I have learned that it was use as ballast in wood ship, learned why it have round bottum... 

 My question for you expert[8|], is there any details that can identify the age like color, shape, inscriptions...? 
 Mine have no distinctive inscriptions, it is plain. searching tells me that it is in the range of 1870-1890, is that true?? 










 IF YOU CAN TELL ME MORE ABOUT AGE OR HISTORY, YOU ARE WELCOME!!

 tanks,


----------



## jagee44 (Sep 18, 2007)

Bottles were made like that because the corks would shrink if they stood the bottles up.  So to keep the corks from shrinking and to keep all of the liquid in the bottle some bottles were made to be left on its side.


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 18, 2007)

well i have read that they were made this way for two reasons 1. shipping ,they were placed in a shipping box that took there rounded shape. 2 ballast ,used to ballast ship and also filled with wine or gin and so on and sold when ship was done sailing. your bottle has the sort of top that would be made between 1880 -1900 hard to tell with the picture, it always helps to hold the bottle and get a feel for it,but that date would seem about right. i'm no expert[8|] but hope this helps ,matt


----------



## sunrunner (Sep 19, 2007)

god:hers a hint on dateing,the roud bottels have two distinctive shaps, one is the long strat sided with the flat lip like you have. thate lip is  applied with a tool to give it a standerd shape, 1890s 1920. the same bottel with a very roud bolbus lip is 1869 to1880s and the topedo shape thate looks like a teardrop with a blobtop is 1850s a few of thes were made hear.


----------



## Godard (Sep 20, 2007)

OK, tanks. that will help me in further discovery. this bottle was found in the bottom of st-Laurence river, 137 ft. deep! near Kingston Ont. People live in this area since 1600s. lots of discoveries to do.


----------

